# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics >  Urine-tricity++: Electricity from Urine, energetically autonomous robots, BRL, Bristol, United Kingdom

## Airicist

BRL - Bristol robotics laboratory

Bristol robotics laboratory

Bristol BioEnergy Centre

Urine-tricity++: Electricity from Urine

----------


## Airicist

Mobile phone runs on urine power - Bristol Robotics Laboratory

Published on Jul 17, 2013




> Scientists working at the Bristol Robotics Laboratory, which is a collaboration between the University of the West of England (UWE Bristol) and the University of Bristol, have developed a novel way of charging mobile phones using urine as the power source to generate electricity.
> 
> The project has been funded by the Engineering and Physical Sciences Research Council (EPSRC), the Gates Foundation and the Technology Strategy Board.

----------


## Airicist

How urine could power future robots

Published on Nov 7, 2013




> A shape-shifting heart can help a robot that powers itself on sewage avoid getting clogged up
> Read more:
> "Sewage-powered bot beats blockages with printed heart"
> 
> by Paul Marks
> November 8, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Urine-power experts reinvent the toilet

Published on Mar 18, 2014




> The BioEnergy Team from the Bristol Robotics Laboratory (BRL), a collaboration between the University of the West of England (UWE Bristol) and the University of Bristol in the UK, has announced that Dr Ioannis Ieropoulos will showcase a smart toilet that aims to help bring sanitation to those who need it most, entitled Urine-tricity, at the Reinvent the Toilet Fair: India. An event co-hosted by the Government of India's Department of Biotechnology and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation in March 2014.

----------

